# Battelstar Galatica Season 2!!!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Tonight on space at nine here I think the season 2 Premeir of the new Battlestar Galatica!
I can't wait!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/

There should be a button for the season final of season one... thought that would be worth posting.


----------

